# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Dosja e Krimeve

## Shijaksi-London

kY ESHTE NJE SHKRIM QE DO TJU TRONDISI KUR TA LEXONI, POR PER DERIMSA KETA MONSTA TRAFIKANTESH TE JENE GJALLE, GAZETAT TABLOID TE LONDRES APO KUDO KANE GOJE TE FLASIN.



A new brand of fear 
By Steve Boggan, Evening Standard 

When Nadia had finally had enough of being used, abused, sold for sex and brutalised day after day, she decided to stand up to her Albanian pimp - a man who saw her less as a human being than as a simple lucrative investment. It was the worst decision she ever made. 

The pimp, part of a growing network of gangsters from eastern Europe, was furious when she said she would no longer sell her body for him. He was making up to £2,000 a week from each of the girls in his brothel - what would happen if they, too, decided to make a stand? In his mind, the answer was simple; he had to make an example of Nadia. 

He would not kill or even seriously beat the girl. He would make a walking advertisement of her, a warning to his other girls not to step out of line. So, calmly, methodically, he took a knife and cut a neat chequerboard pattern across her face. 






Nadia is not the girl's real name. She is in a safe house in the south of England, and police will give out no more details about the incident in the hope that they will eventually be able to convict the pimp. But the prospects are not good. Albanians don't talk. 

Sadly, the brutality meted out to Nadia is not unusual in the world of the Albanian criminal. This is a world peopled by tough, relentless men from the most inhospitable parts of Europe's poorest country; men whose loyalties lie with primitive regional clans; men who will stop at nothing to get what they want. 

So it was with a rising sense of alarm that law enforcement specialists heard this week that a group of Albanians was allegedly behind the plot to kidnap Victoria Beckham. Already spreading like a cancer through the lucrative trades in drugs and sex, were they now bringing kidnap and extortion - crimes practised regularly in their homeland - to the UK? 

"I had two thoughts when I heard about the plot," said one detective with experience of dealing with the eastern European gangs. "First, I thought, 'Of all people, you certainly wouldn't want to get kidnapped by the Albanians'. Second, I thought that if any Albanian crime gang decided to kidnap someone like Victoria Beckham, it would be very unlikely that we would ever see her again. This ethnic grouping is currently the most feared and dangerous in London. And its power base is growing." 

The growth of the Albanian criminal fraternity has been causing unease among police forces since around 1995 when, along with genuine asylum seekers from Kosovo, some young men entered the country with their sights on the rich pickings of the capital's drugs and vice scenes. Since then, they have taken more than 80 per cent of London's sex industry - and experts estimate that about 75 per cent of all heroin sold in the UK will pass through Albanian hands at some point on its journey to the junkie on the street. 

So how have the Albanians come to be the fastest-growing crime threat in London? 

To find out, it is necessary to go back to 1991 and the collapse of communism. With its fall there was an explosion in prostitution, extortion and drug trafficking in Albania as the rule of law fell apart. Often, recently unemployed members of the Sigurimi (the Albanian secret police) would be only too willing to help the criminals - after all, they no longer had a pension to look forward to. 

As political chaos ensued, tens of thousands of people fled the country - in one week alone, in March 1991, more than 20,000 refugees arrived in Italy. About 4,000 were allowed to stay, a figure that gave the criminal element in Albania a foothold in western Europe at a time when heroin distribution was being severely disrupted by the war in Yugoslavia. 

Yugoslavia had been a major conduit for the movement of heroin coming through Turkey. Albanian gangs were only too pleased to offer an alternative route through their country, establishing convoys smuggling drugs, arms and other contraband through the ports of VlorΠand Durres and across the Straits of Otranto into Italy. 

According to Gangland Today, by the crime writer James Morton, the Albanians had control of 70 per cent of the drug trade in Germany and Switzerland by 1995. In criminal terms, it was a meteoric rise. 

By this time, an influx of Kosovar Albanians had already arrived in the UK. Within this mostly lawabiding grouping were sharp and ruthless men, the vanguard of a criminal invasion that was to take London by storm. 

According to a report by the National Criminal Intelligence Service, Albanians have staged a bloodless coup in Soho in the past 18 months - buying out the owners of strip joints, sex shops and brothels. A Standard investigation in July showed that girls from eastern Europe were being tricked or kidnapped and smuggled into Britain, where they were forced to work as prostitutes after being sold and resold to Albanian pimps for about £5,000. It is a trade in slavery that shames Britain and Albania. "This is a terrible problem for Albanians," said Veslemoy Naerland, programme manager at the International Save The Children Alliance in Tirana, Albania's capital. 

"Many girls come from poor families and see no prospects for themselves. Then someone will offer them a job - or the chance to marry someone in the UK, where they can live a better life - so they go. 

"But they are usually smuggled in on false papers and there is no husband when they get there. Their papers are taken away from them and they are threatened into prostitution. The men who do this are very violent and sometimes pay the women nothing at all - so they are like slaves. 

"It is difficult to be accurate with figures but we believe there are around 10,000 girls who have been forced into prostitution around Europe. And, of those, 20 to 30 per cent are underage." 


The Beckhams: alleged target for Albanian gangsters 



In some of the remote parts of north and east Albania, there have been reports of girls avoiding school because they fear they could be kidnapped if they go outdoors. Some of the prostitutes that have come to the attention of Save The Children have been as young as 13. 

"Ordinary Albanians are ashamed of their image abroad," said Ms Naerland. "People would like to see something done but it has become a big business with big money to be made." 

The strength of the Albanian gangs lies in their inclusiveness. Often, gang members will be from the same clan back home, so betrayal and infiltration are almost unheard of. Many come from towns such as Fier, Sarande, Vlorά Gjirokastβ and Shkoder, where policing is absent and law is replaced with blood feuds and personal score-settling. 

In much the same way as the Mafia has its law of Omerta - or silence - the Albanian gangsters are governed by a code of honour called "Besa". 

The similarities end there. The Albanians choose a looser structure, similar to that favoured by the Russian Mafia. At the top is a Leadership Council that passes instructions down to the families controlling particular patches. 

The head of each family, or the "krye", will lead an executive committee, or "bajrack", on which sit underbosses known as "kryetar". The bajrack decides what business is to be undertaken and filters the instructions down. Often, however, the lines of communication break down. "The Albanians are second only to the Chechens in terms of fearsome reputation. But, on a grander scale, they could never take on the Italians and the Russians because they are not good at organisation," said Dr Mark Galeotti, head of the European Crime Unit at Keele University. 

"In the past, they were known for working for other people, like the Turkish heroin gangs. But, more recently, they have shown a desire to work for themselves. 

"They first came on to our radar around 1986 or 1987, when a few became involved in the distribution of heroin for the Turks. When numbers of their own community arrived in Britain in 1995, that gave them a foothold and made expansion inevitable. Since then, they've consolidated, grown and now they're diversifying." 

In spite of their impact on the criminal landscape, Dr Galeotti estimates there are relatively few hardened Albanian gangsters in London. 

"In terms of serious criminals, you may be looking at numbers only in their dozens. If you add to that hangers-on, and Albanians who work with them only occasionally, there are probably a few hundred. 

"What has made them so successful is the clan system. There may not be many of them but, because they are from the same families or villages, it is impossible for other people to get inside their circle. It would be very difficult for undercover police officers to infiltrate. 

"These are hardy, uncompromising people who have a reputation for being tough and for not cracking under interrogation. They can be relied upon not to talk." 

Already, the Albanian gangs have been muttering darkly in their favoured cafÈs in Barking and Hornsey, possibly plotting for what could be a major shift of power in London's gangland. 

Many have affiliations with the Kosovo Liberation Army - either through membership or by selling the KLA military equipment - so securing weapons is not a problem. Who they would use them on is rapidly becoming clear. In July, a shoot-out between Albanians and Turks on Wood Green High Road was described by police as being like "the gunfight at the OK Corral". Fifteen shots were exchanged between groups of men inside and outside a car dealership as passers-by ducked for cover. It was the latest in a line of shoot-outs, apparently over an unpaid debt connected to drug trafficking. 

"There is a lot of concern among officers that we could be about to see some serious violence among two groups not known for backing down - the Albanians and the Turks," said one detective. 

"There is a lot at stake, and some of these people are at the extreme end of the capacity to commit violence." 

Already, there is evidence that Albanian mobsters have begun to put down roots in Glasgow and Manchester as part of what could be a nationwide expansion programme. It may be only a matter of time before their rivals decide that enough is enough. 

"It could go one of two ways," said Dr Galeotti. "Either the Albanians find they are no longer the new kids on the block and some other group - hungrier and more violent than them - comes in to take over. Or they decide to get themselves entrenched, hold on to what they've got and then climb further up the crime ladder themselves. 

"Either course of action will result in violence. How much and against whom will depend on whether the Albanians decide to expand their empire or hold on to what they've got."

----------


## ganoid

shijaks me vjen keq se po te pres hovin po ka njerez qe sdine mire anglisht ose fare dhe chati eshte per te gjithe keshtu qe te lutem po do vertet te bisedohet prketheje te lutem

----------


## malli

dhe une me ty jam mariglennora , skuptova shume nga shijaksi
vllai na i perkthe ne qe sdime mire anglisht

----------


## une jam Z...

S'ka ndonje te re. Ben fjale per infiltrimin e Shqiptareve ne tregun e prostitutave dhe te droges, ashtu sic ka ndodhur me pare ne Greqi Itali Gjermani dhe Zvicer. Lajm i vjeter, vetem vendi eshte i ri, Anglia me nje llaf.

----------


## erzeni

shijaku a nuk di shqip ti?

Perktheje se praktikon Shqipen.

..............

Ja dy bandite shqipmu-ta

GSH

Adriatik Malaj e Shpëtim Lisha janë shpallur dje fajtorë për katër akuza 

Angli, 23 vjet burg për dy shqiptarët pengmarrës 


-----------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra Muhamet Veliu

Me anë të një rrëmbimi spektakolar, si në filmat e Hollivudit, të një biznesmeni shqiptar në lindje të Londrës, në prill, Adriatik Malaj dhe Shpëtim Lisha mendonin se do të bëheshin të pasur, duke i kërkuar familjes së tij një shumë prej 70.000$, por tani të dyve së bashku do t'u duhen të kalojnë 23 vjet burg në Angli. 

Ka qenë një juri e përbërë nga 12 veta, e cila i ka gjetur fajtor të dy shqiptarët, në katër akuazat e ngritura nga prokurori i çështjes Shau, të cilat ishin për: pengmarrje, torture dhe kërcënim. Dje në orën 15.00 gjykatësi i çështjes Nikolas-Loran Smith ka lexuar sentencën për dy të akuzuarit.

Në fjalën e tij ai ka thënë: "Në marrjen e vendimit për t'ju dënuar ju, unë kam pasur parashysh moshën tuaj të re, motivet se si ju të dy organizuat këtë rrëmbim; kam marrë parasysh gjithashtu dhe faktin që prejardhja juaj është nga një vend me probleme, si dhe edukimin tuaj". Ai më pas i është drejtuar të pandehurit Lisha: "Ju i keni pranuar akuzat. Dhe për këtë unë në vendimin tim do të ul disa vite nga dënimi i parashikuar me ligj. Ju të dy jeni përgjegjës për rrëmbimin, torturimin e një njeriu të pambrojtur dhe të sëmurë. Për një kohë të gjatë ju e mbajtët atë të mbyllur në bagazhin e makinës. Më pas, sistematikisht e keni goditur me shkelama, sikur ai të ishte kafshë.

Gjatë kësaj kohe ju e keni torturuar atë, duke mos i dhënë për të ngrënë dhe për të pirë.

Për ta çorientuar atë, ju e keni trullosur me cigare hashashi. Martaj ka qenë një njeri punëtor, i preukopuar me punën e tij së bashku me fëmitë e tij. Ju me aktin tuaj i keni tronditur ata dhe, duke iu referuar dëshmisë së Artanit, djalit të madh të Martajt, ju keni bërë që jeta e tyre të mos jetë e njëjtë si më parë.

Të dy ju, gjatë të gjithë kohës, keni qenë njerëzit aktivë në rrëmbim. Dhe ju jeni qendra e këtij rrëmbimi. Për 10 ditë, ju me gjakftohtësi keni monitoruar të gjitha lëvizjet e viktimës. Krimi i rrëmbimit të personit, i kryer nga ju, është një krim i rëndë dhe dënohet me dënime të rënda", ka vazhduar gjykatësi Smith. "Kështu, për ju, Malaj, masa e dënimit do të jetë 13 vjet burgim, pa të drejtë apeli deri në kohën kur ju të përfundoni gjysmën e këtij dënimi".

"Meqenëse ju, Lisha, i keni pranuar akuzat, unë do t'ju fal tre vjet nga dënimi prej 13 vjetësh, që ju meritoni. Edhe ju nuk keni të drejtë të apeloni, deri sa të keni bërë gjysmën e këtij dënimi. Kështu, ju dënoheni me 10 vjet burgim". Në fund të fjalës së tij, pasi të dy shqiptarët, të shoqëruar nga rojat e tyre, janë nisur drejt makinës-burg, gjykatësi Smith ka përgëzuar policët e çështjes për punën e tyre të mrekullueshme në bashkëpunim me prokurorinë në këtë cështje.

----------


## erzeni

Aty me larte thuhet...

"Dje në orën 15.00 gjykatësi i çështjes Nikolas-Loran Smith ka lexuar sentencën për dy të akuzuarit.
Në fjalën e tij ai ka thënë: 

"Në marrjen e vendimit për t'ju dënuar ju, unë kam pasur parashysh moshën tuaj të re, motivet se si ju të dy organizuat këtë rrëmbim; kam marrë parasysh gjithashtu dhe faktin që prejardhja juaj është nga një vend me probleme, si dhe edukimin tuaj". 

Ja pra kush formon opinionin per SHQIPTARIN.

Ja nga keta zagare si ky "tiku zhapiku" dhe "timi b..-imi"  formohet ne bote Fama per 5 milion shqiptaret.
Keta duhen rrjepur te gjalle.

E Shqiperia ka nxjerre dhe Kadare dhe Inva Mula  dhe Dita , Ena, Reda, Albo e Sokola...por keta  nuk vene vule..
Vulen ja vene kombit  hajdutet e Londres.

Sa keq.

----------


## Ryder

by Justin Davenport Crime Correspondent=20
      Rival Albanian gangs are bringing terror to the streets of London =
as they battle to control the lucrative heroin and sex market.=20

Police warnings that fierce disputes between eastern European =
gangs could soon spill over into bloodshed have been fulfilled after an =
unprecedented gun battle likened by detectives to the gunfight at the =
O.K. Corral.=20

      The shoot-out, in which two rival gangs exchanged at least 15 =
shots, took place in daylight when a gang of four men ambushed another =
group at a car showroom in Wood Green next door to The Nightingale pub.=20

      As the gunmen exchanged volleys of shots passers-by dived for =
cover, with bullets smashing into windows, buildings and cars.=20

      Police say the fighting marks a frightening escalation in a =
gangland turf war between rival Albanian and Turkish crime groups.=20

      As the Evening Standard revealed this week Albanian criminals =
already control large amounts of the vice trade in London and other =
major cities. Most of the women working as prostitutes in London - an =
estimated 75 per cent - come from eastern Europe.=20

      A police source said: "Gang violence involving eastern European =
gangs was forecast years ago but now it is real and happening on the =
streets. The power is changing now that new groups are coming on to the =
scene. These are serious organised crime gangs who are into a variety of =
criminal enterprises."=20

      Police say the latest bloody feud is the first evidence of a =
gangland war involving Albanian gangs in London and marks a shift in =
power which could erupt into more serious violence.=20

      Astonishingly, the shoot-out at the Eagle Speed garage in the High =
Road took place two doors away from the local police station. Dozens of =
officers - all unarmed - rushed to the scene and the gang fled. Nine men =
were arrested and police recovered two handguns, one of which was a =
powerful Magnum pistol. They also recovered thousands of pounds in cash. =


      Detectives believe at least one man suffered gunshot wounds but =
there was no trace of any victims. Three men escaped from the scene in a =
Nissan Bluebird. One police source said: "This was like a scene out of =
Gunfight At The O.K. Corral or the St Valentine's Day Massacre. There =
was a gang of men inside the garage shooting out and a gang outside =
shooting in."=20

      The violence, on 12 July, believed to be over an unpaid debt =
connected to drug trafficking, was the culmination of a series of =
shootings and firebombings. So far, police have recovered a total of 31 =
cartridges from bullets fired during shoot-outs.=

----------


## erzeni

nji dhe Alb zyba  sdi shqip ..pse mer  ke harru shqipen ti...apo me tony blerin tu nejt ..per nat..uf aman.


................gazeta shqiptare.........

Për ta trullosur i jepnin herëpashere cigare me hashash. Me anë të një celulari ata i kanë telefonuar familjes së tij, duke e kërcënuar se, nëse nuk paguanin 50 000 stërlina (70 000 USD), babai i tyre ishte i vdekur 

HISTORIA/ Adriatik Malaj dhe Shpëtim Lisha, të dënuarit e djeshëm, kërkuan 70 mijë dollarë për jetën 

Si e rrëmbyen shqiptarin në Angli 
Drama e Arif Martos: Jeta imë me pengmarrësit 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Londra Muhamet Veliu

Arif Marto ishte një biznesmen, i cili mbasditen e së hënës më 23 prill 2002 sapo kishte mbaruar pune, po kthehej për në shtëpi, kur një "Ford escort" me ngjyrë të kuqe ka frenuar me shpejtësi pranë këmbëve të tij. 

Nga fordi kanë dalë dy të rinj, të cilët pa i thënë asnjë fjalë, e kanë futur me forcë në makinë. Martos i ka ardhur si teper e papritur futja me dhunë në makinë, por megjithatë ai në një moment, kur makina e rrëmbyesve ka ndaluar në një semafor, ka tentuar të dalë nga makina për të fituar lirinë, por më pas u ka përballur me grushtat e rrëmbyesve.

"Nëqoftëse do ta përsërisësh dhe një herë do të qëlloj me pistoletë në kokë", i ka thënë Lisha atij. Ata për tu siguruar që gjithcka të shkonte pa probleme, i kanë vënë një kapuç në kokë pengut për mos të parë se ku po shkonin.

Më pas rrëmbyesit me qetësi i janë drejtuar vendit të quajtur "Epping Forest", i cili ndodhet në lindje të Londrës dhe njihet nga vendasit si "zona e seksit".

Ata kanë pritur sa të errësohet, i kanë mbyllur gojën me ngjitëse dhe e kanë lidhur pengun me litarë pas një peme, në një pyll aty pranë. Për ta trullosur i jepnin herëpashere cigare me hashash. Me anë të një celulari ata i kanë telefonuar familjes së tij duke e kërcënuar se, nëse ata nuk paguanin 50 000 stërlina(70 000 USD), babai i tyre ishte i vdekur.

"Këto ishin momentet më të vështira për familjen tonë", ka thënë gjatë dëshmisë së tij Artani, në nga djemt e viktimës. Ishim në dilemë të madhe: të njoftonim policinë apo jo. Nuk kishim rrugë zgjidhje, ka vazhduar ai.Pas dy ditë dileme ata kanë njoftuar policinë se ç'farë po ndodhte me të afërmin e tyre. Menjeherë ka hyrë në veprim skuadra speciale e rrëmbimeve SO-7

Fillimisht ata fshehurazi kanë monitoruar bisedat telefonike të pengmarrësve, për të bërë të mundur gjendjen e lokalitetit ku ata ndodheshin. Ndërkohë, pjesëtarët e tjerë të famijes Marto ikanë transferuar në një (safe house) shtepi të sigurte.

Pasi kanë arritur të gjejnë vendodhjen e pengmarrësve, policë civilë të armatosur kanë rrethuar Epping Forestin. Ndërkohë dialogu me rrëmbyesit ka vazhduar me kujdes, duke u thënë atyre se familja po mblidhte paratë te disa të afërm. Gjithçka behej për të fituar kohë. Megjithese Lisha dhe Malaj po merrnin lajme të "mira", ata vazhdonin të torturonin pengun, dhe kur ai fliste ne telefon me familjen ata e godisnin me qëllim që rënkimet e tij të përcilleshin tek ta.
Numri një i këtij operacioni superintendent, John Coles, që është drejtues i SO-7, pas përfundimit me sukses të këtij operacioni, të nesërmen tha për shtypin se"rrëmbimi i tregtarit ishte nga më serioze dhe më komplekse që ne kemi pasur këto dy vitet e fundit. 

.........
Rrëmbyesit nuk janë pranuar si azilantë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adriatik Malaj (emri i vërtetë Flamur Vigova) 19 vjeç. Ka mbërritur ne Britani në vitin 1998 dhe ka kërkuar azil. Kërkesa e tij per azil është refuzuar dhe ai ka qëne në pritje të një apeli. 

Ndërsa Shpëtim Lisha ka mbërritur fillimisht në Britani në vitin 1991 dhe pas dy vjetësh është deportuar për në Shqipëri nga organet e emigracionit, pasi nuk e kanë pranuar kërkesën e tij për azil. Pas disa vitesh është rikthyer duke tentuar të fitojë statusin e azilit në një formë tjetër. Ka bashkëjetuar me një vajzë angleze, e cila ka lindur edhe një djalë para tre muajve me Shpëtim Lishën.

.......
Flet viktima: Ende jam sëmurë nga rrëmbimi 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vetëm disa minuta pasi ka përfunduar gjygji, Gazeta nëpër-mjet telefonit ka biseduar me Arif Marton, duke e pyetur atë se si ai ndjehet tani pasi rrëmbyesit e tij janë dënuar?

Ai u shpreh se"tani jam i çliruar nga gjithcka që ndodhi. Ishte një ngjarje e rëndë jo vetëm për mua, por edhe për të gjithë familjen time.Ne jemi një familje e ndershme që kemi disa vite këtu duke punuar dhe jetuar me djersën tonë.

Dua të falenderoj drejtësinë e këtij vendi që bëri të mundur lirimin tim dhe dënimin e rrëmbyesve.

Megjthëse unë vazhdoj të jem i sëmurë nga pasojat e rrëmbimit, por shpirtërisht ndjehem mirë", ka përfunduar biznesmeni shqiptar, i cili i shpëtoi mrekullisht vdekjes.

----------


## Ryder

Shqipen se kam harru as se harroj po e vetmja arsye esht qe ti e ke marre shkrimin tend nga Gazeta Shqiptare kurse un e kam marr nga Gazeta angleze ne internet, e kam kerku falje per ata qe s'dine anglisht

me respekt alb "zyba"

----------


## malli

thanks  Erzeni

----------


## DYDRINAS

Luk Kaçaj, vrasja e artistit nga miqtë dhe Sigurimi

Nga Lorenc Vangjeli, MAPO

Ishte dita kur duhet të festonte 47-vjetorin e lindjes. Por në vend që të frynte qirinjtë mbi tortë, iu desh të psherëtinte me dhembje e zhgënjim, kur lexonte dëshmitë e miqve dhe kolegëve të tij që e akuzonin për agjitacion e propagandë. Kjo është historia e trishtuar e Luk Kaçajt, një nga këngëtarët më të mëdhenj klasikë të Shqipërisë, që i ndjekur dhe survejuar nga ish-Sigurimi i Shtetit, zhytet në ferrin e burgjeve komuniste. Parandjenja dhe profecia e Ismail Kadaresë për Kaçajn nuk do të realizohej, këngëtari i madh do të vritej nga ai mekanizëm mbytës që i merrte frymën artit, ish-Sigurimi i Shtetit, që e kishte ndjekur me vite të tëra, që kishte qëmtuar me kujdes helmin që hidhnin kolegët e tij për shkak të xhelozisë, smirës apo dhe thjesht konformizmit me pushtetin, do ta dërgonte atë në qeli.

E kam admiruar gjithmonë Luk Kaçajn, që kur kam qenë student në Moskë. Ai ishte, jo vetëm një këngëtar i madh i Shqipërisë, por i kishte të gjitha shanset për tu bërë një nga këngëtarët më të mëdhenj të Evropës, - do të shkruante 35 vjet më pas Kadareja për të. Pa ditur më parë se regjimi do ta konsideronte armik Luk Kaçajn që nga mosha 10-vjeçare... sepse kishte ndjekur shkollën e françeskanëve në Shkodër.

Revista Mapo ka siguruar pjesë të tëra të dosjes që ish-Sigurimi i Shtetit kishte hapur për Kaçajn, si dhe ka në dispozicion një dosje të plotë të procesit të tij hetimor. Emra të shumtë, një pjesë e të cilëve mjaft të njohur në botën e artit, kanë firmosur aty, fatkeqësisht të rreshtuar në krahun e xhelatëve. Emrat e tyre nuk po publikohen të plotë, por me iniciale, diku në mënyrë të saktë dhe diku, inicialet do të jepen në mënyrë të përkundërt. Edhe ata, një pjesë të vdekur, një pjesë sot janë të moshuar; për të respektuar dhembjen e ndoshta pendimin e tyre, po i lemë të vetëm në këtë pendesë, në qoftë se ekziston.

Kjo është një histori e vjetër që Mapo vendosi ta botojë si një homazh për artistin e madh në prag të 83-vjetorit të lindjes së tij.

Dosja voluminoze nis me kërkesën e hetuesit të Ministrisë së Brendshme, Isa Halilaj, të datës 25 prill 1973, që kërkon arrestin e artistit. E akuzon për krimin e agjitacionit e propagandës, për minimin e dobësimin e pushtetit popullor. Katër ditë më pas, Kaçaj firmos këtë akuzë.

Aktakuza ndaj artistit është shkruar në gjuhën e zakontë të drunjtë të regjimit. Sot ajo ngjan si një krijesë e panatyrshme: I pandehuri në kohë dhe në vende të ndryshme ka zhvilluar biseda armiqësore... të cilat shprehin edukimin e tij kundërrevolucionar, të filluar ndaj socializmit dhe komunizmit që në moshën 10-vjeçare në shkollën e françeskanëve, shprehin besnikërinë e tij ndaj këtij edukimi deri në ditën e arrestimit, për çrrënjosjen e të cilit, në psikologjinë e të pandehurit nuk ka ndikuar aspak kujdesi i partisë që i dha mundësinë të arrijë në lartësinë e Artistit të Popullit.


Dëshmitarët


Kanë qenë shumë. Një pjesë e madhe të njohur. Shumica dërmuese e tyre gjithashtu artistë si ai. Një nga ta, Th. H., dëshmon fillimisht për Sigurimin e Shtetit e më pas, edhe në dosjen penale në ngarkim të Kaçajt, se artisti i ka thënë: ...këtu në Shqipëri nuk mund të bëhesh artist i madh, nuk ka kushte për të zhvilluar talentin, janë hequr nga repertori operat e huaja, nuk paguhemi sa duhet, jashtë shtetit artistët janë të lirë... (Dosja e Sigurimit, faqe 51 dhe 53).

Dëshmitari tjetër, B. J., dëshmon se ka dëgjuar nga Kaçaj që ti thotë: ...në Shqipëri artistit nuk i plotësohen as nevojat më minimale që ia kërkon profesioni. Jashtë shtetit këto gjëra nuk diskutohen as për artistët e dorës së fundit... (Dosja në faqet 55, 56).

Në faqet e mëpasme të dosjes përmenden dëshmitarë të tjerë, M. M., T. Gj., M. A., Ç. Zh., T. I., P. K., M. K., e të tjerë.

Por dhe më e ashpër bëhet më pas dëshmia e B. J., i cili pohon se Kaçaj i ka thënë: Në Shqipëri ka diktaturë të ashpër. Këtu çdo njeri ka dosje dhe ndiqet. Këtu njerëzit detyrohen të spiunojnë nga frika, mbasi i marrin dhe i rrasin brenda. Këtu nuk ka burrni.

Por spiunët e tij shkojnë dhe më tej dhe dosja ka të tjera gozhdë për kryqin që i përgatisin artistit: Shtetet e Bashkuara janë një forcë e madhe ushtarake dhe Vietnami nuk mund tu rezistojë dot....

Dhe që nga Vietnami e risjellin sërish në Shqipëri. Gjergj Fishta është poet i madh, poeti më i madh shqiptar i para dhe pas çlirimit.

Tre muaj pas arrestit, tre muaj në izolim, më 31 korrik 1973, hetuesi Fejzo Aloçi firmos akuzën përfundimtare.


Hetuesia e artistit


Ishte e gjatë dhe e lodhshme. Si zakonisht. Ashtu siç dinin ta bënin komunistët. Revista zbardh një nga seancat e pyetjeve, atë të datës 29 prill 1973, të tjerat vazhdojnë deri pak ditë përpara gjyqit.

Kaçaj thotë: Unë e pranoj që kam zhvilluar veprimtari armiqësore kundër pushtetit duke folur në shumë drejtime dhe me shumë persona. Kam mbaruar në 1944 gjimnazin françeskan në Shkodër dhe të gjithë pedagogët e mi kanë qenë priftërinj. Drejtor i kësaj shkolle ishte Gjergj Fishta, i cili ishte dhe poet. Unë kam thënë se Fishta është poet i madh, bile poeti më i madh i Rilindjes sonë, bile më i madhi në Ballkan.

Një drejtim tjetër, për të cilin kam folur keq kundër pushtetit, është dhe gjendja ekonomike e vendit tonë. Kam komentuar disbalancimin mes çmimeve të larta të artikujve të ndryshëm në treg dhe pagave të ulëta... këtë gjendje ekonomike e kam krahasuar me atë të vendeve kapitaliste, të cilat i kam lavdëruar dhe kam thënë se aty ka një nivel të lartë jetese....

Kaçaj nuk mban rezerva. Ai është i qartë për atë që ka bërë dhe i bindur se ka vepruar drejt, pavarësisht se detyrohet të shprehë edhe pendesë. Ai nuk heziton t´i pohojë hetuesve të tij se: Regjimi në Shqipëri mbahet me diktaturë dhe kjo diktaturë është për njerëzit një thundër e hekurt, më e rëndë se ajo për të cilën ka shkruar Xhek London në veprën e tij. Regjimi mbahet në këmbë me anë të forcës, sepse në të vërtetë... nga populli... ka sa të duash që nuk e duan këtë pushtet... ...situatat nuk zhvillohen në drejtim të forcave marksiste leniniste, por në favor të imperializmit dhe revizionizmit. Kjo ka vlerë që Shqipëria, një vend i izoluar do të jetë keq, ... kam thënë se Shqipëria do të bllokohet... dhe gjendja do të shkojë gjithmonë e më keq...


Gjyqi, dënimi


Filloi më 21 gusht 1973. E konsideron pa mëdyshje fajtor dhe e dënon me pesë vjet burg. Vendimi firmoset nga gjykatësja, Shegushe Hakani, dhe ndihmësit e saj, Afërdita Ikonomi dhe Albert Sotiri. Por nuk kishte mbaruar këtu. Pothuaj dy javë më pas, me një shkresë të konsideruar sekrete, Ministria e Brendshme i drejtohet Gjykatës së Lartë dhe Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme. Shkresa firmosej nga Feçor Shehu, atëherë zëvendësministër i Brendshëm. Thelbi i saj, ishte se ...masa e dënimit me pesë vjet burg që iu dha të pandehurit është e butë dhe nuk i përgjigjet rrezikshmërisë së theksuar shoqërore që paraqet vepra e kryer dhe vetë i gjykuari.

Megjithatë, Gjykata e Lartë, si në pak raste të tilla, vendos ndryshe. Ajo le të paktën në fuqi vendimin e gjykatës së Tiranës. Kolegji Penal i Gjykatës së Lartë, pastaj më pas, më 11 tetor, me firmë të Aranit Çelës, lë sërish në fuqi të njëjtin dënim, por kërkon dhe shtesën e dënimit plotësues për konfiskim të pasurisë së artistit.

Këtu mbyllet kalvari legal i shkatërrimit të një jete njerëzore, i shkatërrimit të një artisti, për të cilin, profecia e Kadaresë, admiruesit të tij, fatkeqësisht nuk do të realizohej: ...Luk Kaçaj...kishte të gjitha shanset për t´u bërë një nga këngëtarët më të mëdhenj të Evropës. Atë e vrau sistemi komunist, po aq sa dhe smira e kolegëve të tij, një pjesë e të cilëve jetojnë ende në heshtje pendesën për pjesëmarrje në krim ndaj sivëllait të tyre të artit.



Nga parajsa e artit në ferrin komunist


Nga Ben Andoni


Ishte një legjendë e vërtetë në konservatorin e muzikës Çajkovski të Moskës. Shqiptari kolos nga malet e veriut që u quajt Sheljapini shqiptar. Kandidimi dhe fitorja në Balshoi Teatër në vitin 1955, aty ku mes 170 kandidatëve, Lukë Kaçaj, fitoi dhe u rreshtua mes katër më të mirëve. Ofertat ndërkombëtare: dy herë në Pragë, një herë në Berlin dhe një herë në Varshavë. Avionët e posaçëm specialë, që do ta dërgonin në Londër, në Kovengarden Teater, në Vjenë, në Skala të Milanos në Itali, apo deri në Metropolitan Teatër në Amerikë Dashuria për vendin, muzikën, Anën, të shoqen, dhe akuzat e tmerrshme që sollën arrestimin e tij

Ka jetuar pothuaj mes dy botëve, qiellit dhe tokës, ferrit komunist dhe parajsës shpirtërore, skenave botërore dhe muzikës ngadhënjyese. Shumë herë pranë famës, lavdisë, suksesit. Shumë herë të tjera pranë përçmimit dhe injorancës së një sistemi totalitar shqiptar, ku mendjet intrigante dhe këngëtarucët e padenjë shisnin shpirtin për të rrëmbyer shkëlqimin e malësorit të madh, që tundte skenën me zërin e tij prej basi. (A thua do të gjejnë ndonjëherë falje për tragjedinë që i shkaktuan?)

Kudo ku shkeli figura e Lukë Kaçajt, e kolosit të muzikës skenike, në Pragë, Berlin, Poloni, Balshoi Teatër, në Moskën e pavdekshme që krenohej me zërat legjendarë të trashëgimisë operistike, kudo ku mbërriti, krijoi çudinë e legjendës, sepse ai ishte shqiptari i vendit të vogël, me aftësitë e jashtëzakonshme të talentit operistik dhe erudicionit të tij. Këndonte shkëlqyeshëm në katër gjuhë të huaja, italisht, gjermanisht, rusisht dhe frëngjisht. Njihte mrekullisht Homerin në gjuhën greke, mësuar në liceun françeskan Ilirikum në Shkodër, njohës shumë i mirë i latinishtes, adhuronte Gjergj Fishtën dhe Bogdanin. Epizmi dhe lirizmi fishtjan qëndronte njësh me zemrën e tij gjatë gjithë jetës skenike. Aty filloi të merrej me muzikën në sajë të punës me pasion të kompozitorit të parë shqiptar profesionist At Martin Gjokaj, autor i operës së parë shqiptare Juda Makabe në 1926, opera me vlera historike në historinë e muzikës dhe artit shqiptar. Vetë Kaçaj do të thoshte: Mua më pëlqente shumë muzika, një cilësi që as unë se shpjegoja ndryshe, vetëm ia dedikoja instinktit, me po ato ndjesi që ka njeriu natyrshëm ndaj të ushqyerit, pa të cilin nuk jeton dot, kështu unë nuk ndjehesha jashtë këtij instinkti për muzikën. Vazhdoi konservatorin Çajkovski në Moskë. I madhërishëm, fantastik, i padëgjuar në këtë kalibër të zërit dhe kthjelltësi të frazës së qartë muzikore. I papërballueshëm në interpretimin e aries nga Ivan Susanin, apo në Figaron e Moxartit, apo në Vendeta, apo më tej akoma në interpretimin e këngës shkodrane Kenkan mbushur malet me dëborë. Por prova e vërtetë dhe më e madhe ishte fitorja në Balshoi Teatër në vitin 1955, aty ku mes 170 kandidatëve fitoi dhe u rreshtua mes më të mirëve, aty ku krye-dirigjenti Pishajev u shpreh i tronditur: Nuk kam dëgjuar një zë të tillë prej 50 vjetësh që merrem me muzikë. Ai vetëm ngjitej, lartësohej, kalonte prova dhe sfida duke fituar dimensionin e artistit pa kufij. Kurse ata - mjeranët, të vegjlit dhe mendjeshkurtrit - thurnin rrjetën e merimangës për ta kapur në pëlhurën e hollë dhe të frikshme! Luka e ndjeu se fati i tij po merrte një drejtim të pakuptueshëm drejt ferrit. Për herë të parë ndoshta kuptoi se Dante Aligieri po i servirej bujar dhe madje edhe në gjuhën që ai e njihte mrekullisht mirë. Kokëunjur dhe në pritje të asaj që po ndodhte, shëtiste i vetëm në ditët e fundmajit. Mos më takoni! Largohuni mejet! Jam në rreth, - ishin disa nga fjalët që ai përpiqej tu thoshte miqve të tij të kahershëm të Moskës. Arrestimi i tij publik në prani të studentëve dhe pedagogëve në hollin e Akademisë së Arteve të Bukura në Tiranë ishte fundi i çmendurisë së propagandës dhe ideologjisë komuniste, arritja perfekte e mashtrimit dhe makinacionit komunist.

Është ndjerë i tradhtuar deri në asht nga njerëzit e vendit të tij, që e deshi kaq shumë, nga shokët dhe miqtë që kishte ndarë muzikën, notat dhe shpirtin. Pasuri tjetër nuk pati në jetë.. Regjimi ishte kokëfortë kërkonte të gjente arsyen e tradhtisë, arsyen e paarsyeshme të asgjësë me emrin e shpikur Agjitacion e propagandë.

Atëherë me më kallzu të vërtetën, më thotë: Pse nuk ike? - më tha kryetari i hetuesisë së Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme.

Më falni, zoti kryetar, i drejtohem kryehetuesit të Republikës, po kush nuk e do atdheun e vet, nuk i duhet askujt gjë në botë. Së dyti, atë që kam mësuar në shkollë, në Shqipëri e jashtë saj kam dashur t'ia kthej përsëri popullit tim. Se sa vlej e tek vlej as unë s'e di. Së treti, kurrë në jetën time paraja s'më ka korruptuar dhe nuk dua të di gjë për të. Edhe sot nuk kam ndryshuar mendim, ashtu jam. Nuk ia kam ditur vlerën dhe nuk dua t'ia di, derisa të vdes! Së katërti, kam patur nënë, baba, vëllezër e motra, njerëzit e mi më të dashur të shpirtit tim. Nuk kam jetuar me ta, por në zemër i kam patur dhe i kam. Të lumtë! Edhe një herë, të lumtë, më tha kryetari.

Dhe vërtet, ai ishte muzikë pa kufij, lisi i madh që dashuronte jetën, mbështetur fort në dëshirën për të kënduar, adhurimin për Anën, bashkëshorten e tij, miken e vetme besnike, që në ferrin e tij ishte parajsa që e priste dhe i falte forcë, mbështetje dhe shumë dashuri. Kur i propozuan të mbetej në Poloni, në katin e tretë në hotel Briston, ai u tha duke qeshur: Shtëpinë time e kam në kufi me ju. Po të dua vij, kur të më teket. Ndërsa në Berlin, ofertës me çekun prej 50.000 markash të vitit 1955, Lukë Kaçaj iu përgjigj ftohtë dhe thatë: Nichts verstehen (Nuk kuptoj asgjë).

Zëri i tij ka mbetur i regjistruar edhe në arkivin e Balshoi Teatër. Nipi i tij, Salvador Kaçaj, ka prodhuar një CD me një pjesë të veprës së Kaçajt. Në këtë mënyrë, ai vazhdon të jetojë me ne, - thotë ai. 

tema

----------


## Brari

thx dydrins per shkrimin ..qe na kujton artistin e madh..

ku eshte kjo cd me Luk Kacajn?

gazeta shqiptare po luan bukur..
boton vazhdimisht shkrime per njerez te shquar qe kan vuajtur nga regjimi enverist.. e nga ana tjeter lorenc vangjeli anil basha e alb bollino malltezet e saje 24 ore punojne ta risjellin ne fuqi ate regjim te ndyre e ato klane te felliqura..

kopil-llyki i media mafies ska fund..

por ne djall vafshin krimbat enverist te media mafies..
Luk Kacaj do jete lavdia e muzikes shqiptare..

Dydrins.. sa per kulture po ta them..ndoshta dhe e din.. 
Zerin e Luk kacajt mund ta degjosh tek kenga e atij plakut tek filmi Skenderbeu..

brezi yn spati fat ta shoh Luk Kacajn.. Basin famoz te operas shqiptare..

kush na e gjen zerin e tij e ta sjell ketu do i jem shum mirnjohes..

per fat sapo gjeta qe ne youtub..dikush e paska vu Luk kacajn..

i lumte..

po un gjeta per dydrinasin e tjere  kte fragment nga skenderbeu ku kendon Luk Kacaj..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzHgAg75vjY

----------


## _MALSORI_

> dhe une me ty jam mariglennora , skuptova shume nga shijaksi
> vllai na i perkthe ne qe sdime mire anglisht


akoma nuk e ke marre vesh se ky shijaksi i dhjere alias gazetaruci muhamet veliu nuk le bire by.the pa u futur veq se si te nxjerre ne gazeten fletushke te shqiptareve ne londer apo ne televizionin me antikombetar ne viset shqiptare top channell gjerat me te keqija per komunitetin shqiptar ne londer...ky njeri pa shtylle kurrizore eshte spiuni me i paguar i skotland yard-it dhe ben cmos te spiunoje shqiptaret dhe veprimet e tyre ne britani...e kan rrahur shqiptaret dhe e kan bere per ibret por kjo palaqo vazhdon te vjelle vrere per bashkombasit e tij..shume rrale flet per arritjet e shqiptareve ne britani arritje qe nuk jane te pakta...se nuk ka kohe per keto arritje..eshte ne mision per tju treguar autoriteteve vendase se si shqiptaret na bekan prapesi..do llape derisa te dale ndonje hundlesh tje mbylle halen e ta dergoje para kohe ne shishtufine

----------


## _MALSORI_

> une e bera per nje arsye ate krim, se une se quaj krim e quaj hak marrje
> por gjithsesi dua te them nje fjal jam lirue nga burgu dhe ai qe eka fut kete lajm ketu apo ne gazet ja ****** motren e nenen e ke te ket brenda shtepis te vet.


mos shaj ketu ne internet...se ne internet te gjithe jane te forte..shume trima bile...saqe dikush pati thene se po ti mblidhja tere trimat e internetit edhe ne shtrat te nenes se sllobodanit isha fute  po ja qe nuk duhen trimerite e internetit shume...tregoje trimerine perballe ketij gazetaruci qe endet cdo dite rrugeve te londres per te gjetur ose shpikur nje gje per shqiptaret dhe komunitetin tone atje..gjeje muhamet veliun dhe jepja edhe ti nje dru te mire qe mos ti bjere nder mend si e ka emrin e jo me te shpife e hedhe balte mbi vellezerit dhe motrat tona ne britani....

----------


## nestorp

> une e bera per nje arsye ate krim, se une se quaj krim e quaj hak marrje
> por gjithsesi dua te them nje fjal jam lirue nga burgu dhe ai qe eka fut kete lajm ketu apo ne gazet ja ****** motren e nenen e ke te ket brenda shtepis te vet.


Shpetim ti bene gabim qe shprehesh ne kete menyre.Ti dhe shoku jot keni gabuar rende me marrjen peng te arap Myrtajt.Ju e keni torturuar ate tam si mafioze.Cfaj kishte arapi,nje burre mbi te 60-t se cfare bente i biri i tij,i cili ishte po njesoj si ty dhe shoku jot.Pa imagjinoje sikur djemte e arapit te te merrnin peng ty te tat e ta lini mbi 10 dite pa ngrene ashtu sic bere ti me gjithe shokun tend?Cfaj ka babai jot te torturohet pse ti je nje djale maskara?Jo bababi jot nuk ka pse te vuaj mutrat qe bene ti mor djale.Ty nuk ka pse te te vij inat fare dhe nuk ke aspak te drejte te shash askend.Pse nuk more peng ate qe te mori para borxh e nuk te jepte por more te jatin/Pergjigju kesaj pyetje1Apo e gjete plak njeri dhe veprove.
Une e njoh shume mire ate familje nga Vlora dhe jam ne dijeni te problemit.Ne nga anet tona marrim hak te ai qe na ka bere te keqen apo na ka mashtruar apo na ka share.Ne nuk kemi pune as me babain,as me vellain as me kusheririn e 27 qe ka te njetin mbiemer.Ti je nje djele teper injorant.Ketu ka cecua bicak!Nuk largohesh dot ne drejtim te paditur,sepse nuk eshte Shqiperi ku ti dhe disa kriminele te tjere paguani disa pare dhe dilni paq.Ketu nuk ke nga e luan menderen.
*Ju qe do ta lexoni postimin tim po ju them se personi qe keta dy kriminele shqiptar torturuan vdiq mbas nje viti,si rezultat i torturave te bera nga keta dy animale.Po te paralajmeroj se do te bisedoje me djemte e Arapit,ne menyre qe ata te bejne nje padi tjeter karshi ju dy kriminelve,ne menyre qe ju te paguani qimet e kokes per vdekjen e nje te pafajeshmi.Mos kujto se nuk eshte diskutuar edhe nje padi e dyte kunder teje dhe shokut tend.Ka qene Artani qe ka hezituar,por mos te te dali frika.Nuk e kuptoje ku e gjen kurajon qe te shash ne ate menyre , e cila eshte e denje per specie si puna jote.Nuk e di ku e gjen trimerine ti,kur dihet se ky shtet ti ve topet ne big per mospagimin e n je gjobe,apo thjesht per nje tronditje te pasgjerve ne nje karambol te lehte me makine e jo me per nje vdekje te shkaktuar,sic eshte rasti juaj.Ti duhet te largohesh urgjentisht nga forumi e jo te debatosh!Ajo qe ke shkruar do te jete nje fakt,ne menyre qe ti te dhjesesh prape ne qyp,prandaj thirri mendjes,sepse pak kohe ke qe ke dale.Nje krim tjeter dhe nuk bene me gjysem denimi,por kokerr me kokerr.Besoj e di edhe kete!*

----------


## Xinxerfilli

*



The strength of the Albanian gangs lies in their inclusiveness. Often, gang members will be from the same clan back home, so betrayal and infiltration are almost unheard of. Many come from towns such as Fier, Sarande, Vlorά Gjirokastβ and Shkoder, where policing is absent and law is replaced with blood feuds and personal score-settling. 


*

Hahahahaha, c'fare karlliku  :pa dhembe:

----------


## goldian

une si di si jan punet ne londer por ketu ku jam une ruset bejne ligjin

----------


## geezer

ktu kishe te  bej me politik ky shkrimi , urrejtje per neve shqiptarve sigurisht eshte ndonje armik i shqiptarve qe  ka shkruar ket

perndryshe  , do te  ishte mir te virteshin sikur qent keta shqiptar qe bejn keto gjera

----------


## Qyfyre

> une e bera per nje arsye ate krim, se une se quaj krim e quaj hak marrje
> por gjithsesi dua te them nje fjal jam lirue nga burgu dhe ai qe eka fut kete lajm ketu apo ne gazet ja ****** motren e nenen e ke te ket brenda shtepis te vet.


Si ishte burgu ne Angli?

----------


## Zoti Basha

> "The Albanians are second only to the Chechens in terms of fearsome reputation. But, on a grander scale, they could never take on the Italians and the Russians because they are not good at organisation," said Dr Mark Galeotti, head of the European Crime Unit at Keele University.


Ja nje instance tipike e mendimi etatist: meqe kriminelet shqiptare nuk marirn urdhera por negociojne me njeri-tjetrin ("are not good at organization") nuk kane per tu ritur shume. Kam pershtypjen se do te ndohe e kunderta, dhe sa me informale te jete struktura, aq me sukses do kete grupimi. Ne biznes ndodh per dite, ka per te ndohur edhe ne krim te organizuar.

Sa per anglezet tane te dashur, nje keshille do kisha: nuk e parandaloni dot kriminalitetin e organizuar. Ajo qe mund, dhe duhet, te behet eshte te legalizohet ne cast droga (the gjitha), armet (te gjitha), prostitucioni (i gjithi) dhe kumari. Vetem keshtu biznesmene te ndershem do futen ne keto biznese e do falimentojne trimoshat shqiptare. nese mendojne te eliminojne krimin e organizuar me dhune, apo nuk ditkerkan me ke kane te bejne  :buzeqeshje:

----------

